# Uber Approaches GrubHub With Offer



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-12/uber-approaches-grubhub-with-takeover-offer*Uber Approaches Grubhub With Takeover Offer*
Ed Hammond
May 12, 2020, 10:04 AM CDTUpdated on May 12, 2020, 10:06 AM CDT









Uber Technologies Inc. has made an offer to acquire food-delivery startup Grubhub Inc., according to people familiar with the matter, Bloomberg News reports.

The companies are in talks about a deal and could reach an agreement as soon as this month, said the people, who asked not to be identified because the matter isn't public. Chicago-based Grubhub is valued at about $4.5 billion, while Uber has a market capitalization of about $55 billion.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

And now it will be known as GrubPoo lol


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Where is Uber getting $4.5BN???

At some point there needs to be real money changing hands... its a huge ponzi scheme at this point.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

boobhub :roflmao:



NOXDriver said:


> Where is Uber getting $4.5BN???
> 
> At some point there needs to be real money changing hands... its a huge ponzi scheme at this point.


maybe a bailout? more worthless paper money.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> boobhub :roflmao:
> 
> 
> maybe a bailout? more worthless paper money.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

I hope the deal does not go through I don’t need those Uber corporate pricks screwing over GrubHub drivers now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-12/uber-approaches-grubhub-with-takeover-offer*Uber Approaches Grubhub With Takeover Offer*
> Ed Hammond
> May 12, 2020, 10:04 AM CDTUpdated on May 12, 2020, 10:06 AM CDT
> 
> ...


Wait 6 months.

Buy GrubHub at 25%


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> View attachment 460621


Cash your Federal Reserve $1,200.00 and Dont Criticize the FIAT MONEY BACKED BY NOTHING !


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Gruber actually sounds ok


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-12/uber-approaches-grubhub-with-takeover-offer*Uber Approaches Grubhub With Takeover Offer*
> Ed Hammond
> May 12, 2020, 10:04 AM CDTUpdated on May 12, 2020, 10:06 AM CDT
> 
> ...


Yikes. Good times are over.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It's an "equity" deal, no cash. The market still gives uber a valuation, which they can trade stock for stock.

This deal would ultimately sink both companies. Until they figure out how to compensate everyone fairly I don't see uber getting any bigger.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> Where is Uber getting $4.5BN???
> 
> At some point there needs to be real money changing hands... its a huge ponzi scheme at this point.


America has basically operated under a gigantic Ponzi scheme ever since Nixon took us off the Gold Standard.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> Yikes. Good times are over.


They weren't over years ago?! -o:


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Money


Woohaa said:


> America has basically operated under a gigantic Ponzi scheme ever since Nixon took us off the Gold Standard.


money could always be manipulated since most of it is just data on a computer, and Nothing of tangible value.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

kevin92009 said:


> Money
> 
> money could always be manipulated since most of it is just data on a computer, and Nothing of tangible value.


Yup, hence the emergence of Bitcoin.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> America has basically operated under a gigantic Ponzi scheme ever since Nixon took us off the Gold Standard.


Bitcoin fixes this.

Digital gold, for the digital age.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MHR said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-12/uber-approaches-grubhub-with-takeover-offer*Uber Approaches Grubhub With Takeover Offer*
> Ed Hammond
> May 12, 2020, 10:04 AM CDTUpdated on May 12, 2020, 10:06 AM CDT
> 
> ...


Politicians are already drumming up charges, in case they try to merge.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Politicians are already drumming up charges, in case they try to merge.


If they dont drum up issues lobbyists have no reason to pay them for influence.

It's a scam from top to bottom.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Hmmm...since Uber doesn't want to pay real money backed by anything, maybe this is their offer to Grubhub?


----------



## KR23 (May 29, 2017)

I hope GH turns them down. GH has kept me afloat during these college years as opposed to the joke of pay from UE.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

same here , that’s why i have not taken an ue run in 6 mo


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

farce............


----------

